# Pine Log



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Beautiful day, great water, but the fish were on vacation. Fished Pine Log where it connects to East River for about 6 hours today. 3 crappie and one short bass. 
Tried jigs, minnows, and worms. Crappie were about 9 inches and the bass was only 11 inches. Found one spot that was loaded with fish according to the sonar. That's where I caught the crappie, but could not get them turned on. 
Did not see or hear another boat all day. Only one other rig at the landing when I got back, and only one at the Cowford launch. Obviously the locals know the fish are not doing much right now. The river still needs to drop a couple more feet, but it's actually on the rise again. Looks like it will be a while before it's right, but with this nice weather the urge is still to get out there. 

The guy at the Pine Log launch......... I wonder what he thought when he found 3 crappie in a bag of ice sitting on the hood of his pickup when he got back? :whistling:

Water temp was 66 to 67


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

you are right about that the river is slow right now, bass are going in to pre spawn so are the flathead catfish


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I happened upon a good size area in Pine Log, maybe 50-60 yards wide, where fish were in a frenzie chasing minnows on top of the water. Have never seen an area this large in waters that I fish where a school was feeding. I have no idea what they were except maybe bass or possibly crappie. Can't think of anything else that would be doing something like this over such a large area. Might have been stripers but I'm no sure they are this far up the river. 
I didn't have a thing to fish with in this type situation. Tried a minnow with bobber and got one bit but missed. Did not get another bite but the fish kept on feeding. The moved just out of reach from the boat.


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

Is that where pine log meets east river? I read an article about that being the spot to fish for stripers in the spring.


----------

